# Working out alone



## OfficerJenny (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey guys
So I loveee exercise and going to the gym, but I can never bring myself to go alone. I feel like I would be so self conscious and unmotivated if i went to workout without a partner or something. I do have someone who I go with normally but I like to go about 100x more then she does, so it's kind of a problem

Do any of you guys have a similar problem? or am I alone in this one :c


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 4, 2008)

I like working out alone.

Is there an option for classes at the gym you go to? You'd be alone but everyone would be doing the same thing so you wouldn't feel so self concious and you'd get to meet people with the same interests.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 4, 2008)

double post


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, take classes. That's a great idea.

I get what you mean about workout buddies. I have a friend who loves to run. Me? not so much. But we run together and I always try to catch up with her and we make games out of it and have fun.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah i've never been to the gym alone for the same reasons. But maybe try it just once...with your ipod. My friend said going alone is kind of daunting, but he ends up concentrating more. He just decides what he's gonna do and for how long before he gets there.
I gave up on the gym when I got a pilates dvd (and stopped having money) lmao. Lame as hell, but it works!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 4, 2008)

I definately 100% need a workout partner.  Why because im lazy and unmotivated, but if someone comes with me to the gym or out jogging i feel a little more pumped lol.  

I think i'm with someone i tend to workout longer than if i were to go by myself, and its a lot more fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





your definately not alone!


----------



## darkorchid (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah they kind of push you along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know what you mean about the gym - I always feel like everyone's looking at me and that I must be running funny @[email protected]


----------



## banjobama (Dec 4, 2008)

I would a hundred times rather work out alone. When someone goes with me I worry about making conversation and being in competition with that person which I know is stupid. The only person I go to the gym with is my husband sometimes and we split up once we get there and do our own thing anyway.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_Yeah they kind of push you along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know what you mean about the gym - I always feel like everyone's looking at me and that I must be running funny @[email protected]_

 
ROFL.  You know whats funny?  There are a lot of good looking guys and girls [between 20-30 years old] at the 24 fitness where i live.  And the guys like to show off their muscles and how strong they are when a girl passes by, and they start grunting and lifting 250 pound weights trying to show off.  LOL its hilarious.  But a lot of women feel intimidated by that.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 4, 2008)

Man, I hate working out in the gym, I just can't get into the right mental state. So I do pilates and stuff on my own, from a DVD.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 4, 2008)

I took a pilates class so I know all kindsa pilates which I can do at home, but i loveee the gym atmosphere so much. I just feel so inadequate because I am a skinny little boy with all these like RAWR I EAT LAMB HEAD bodybuilders XD


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 4, 2008)

I'd rather work out alone. 
I don't really care for the beta other people offer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe do some research and come up w/something that works on your own terms, and take weekly progress pics?


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm a loner, too.  I like the going with someone "buddy-system" approach, but when I'm there, I like to be left to my own devices.  I love doing classes though...change things up a bit.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 4, 2008)

I work out alone & with someone. 
Use your ipod. When working out by yourself, motivate youself by thinking of how you want your body to look. visualizing is the key to any workout.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

yes I have the same issue....I hate going alone.....I just bought me the  wii fit and I am hoping that will help me get motivated at home


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 4, 2008)

I agree with taking classes.  If you have the opportunity to take BodyPump, BodyAttack, or BodyJam classes DO IT!!!  They are only one hour classes and because of the intensity, you'll never even notice that you're not there with your friends.  I met some of my best gym rat buddies in those classes. You'll thank me later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, if you want more info, visit Les Mills - Les Mills Midwest
Can you tell I like these classes? LOL

Dr. Girlfriend


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Dec 5, 2008)

i agree.. sorta. i cant go to the gym alone, bc im not that motivated to go. usually my boyfriend goes with me. but wen he does we get in the door, get our membership cards scanned, and part ways. 
i like the feeling that im not alone. but then again im not pressured to compete or slow down my workout for that person.


----------



## lanise1328 (Dec 5, 2008)

I just started back going to the gym....alone. LOL!! I'm new to my area so I don't really know anybody to go with but I love to work out. At first I use to feel crazy but now I take my Mp3 player and I ride out with my music. Just try it a couple of times you will get use to it and you might find it better to work out alone vs. with somebody. Good Luck!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_yes I have the same issue....I hate going alone.....I just bought me the wii fit and I am hoping that will help me get motivated at home_

 
OMG that stuff is good!!! My girlfriend lost 10 pounds playing that game O_O.  I havent seen the game yet, but it sounds like she was on it all day.


----------



## amyzon (Dec 5, 2008)

Ich... I can totally sympathize... I find working out with weights and treadmills completely boring and I become instantly unmotivated if I'm working out alone.  I just WON'T GO!

However, when I took high intensity step classes and weight training classes with other motivated people, it was SO FUN.  It didn't matter that I didn't have an actual friend that I really knew; they were so fun and high energy, and just being with the same people every week was motivation enough.  You might want to check something like that out and see if you enjoy it.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 5, 2008)

I PREFER to work out alone but I go with my mother for support.

Taking different classes is a really good idea, or maybe find a friend who wants to get fit as well? 

I usually just bring an iPod or walkman and I feel less lonely.


----------



## kalice (Dec 5, 2008)

I hate working out alone. And none of my girlfriends would go with me, they're not the working out type, so I don't really go. Previously, i would go with my dad or my two guy friends, but since we went to different schools... I've got no workout buddy. 

That kinda sucks, i can just feel the little muscle I have melting into fat.


----------



## dialine13 (Dec 6, 2008)

hey, yea i used to feel like that. but really no one is really paying any attention to other people. most people are paying attention to themselves. into their music, reps, etc.. surely some dudes look at the girls but not so much to make u uncomfortable. besides, if you are there working out, then your too busy to notice much around you. i like going alone better, i get to do what i want, when i want and not have someone slowing me down.  also you get used to going alone.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 7, 2008)

Another one for working out alone! lol...I do like the company of my friends and the motivation to get me to the gym, but I find when I have my friends there, I spend more time gabbing and less time working out (or it takes longer)...


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_ I just feel so inadequate because I am a skinny little boy with all these like RAWR I EAT LAMB HEAD bodybuilders XD_

 
Those beefcakes weren't always beefcakes- they must have started out skinny too!


----------



## MissKaylee* (Dec 10, 2008)

I enjoy going alone, but I don't go if I don't want to, which is really bad ! 

Make a playlist on your ipod/mp3 player that's just for the gym with a lot of high energy songs on it that you like! That helps me a lot !


----------



## Paramnesia (Dec 27, 2008)

I know how you feel, I'd love to go to the gym (once my foot is healed) but I've never been by myself. I wanna ask my bro to come and show me around the weights but hes kind of unreliable, a typical 17yr. If something better was to come up he'd ditch me.


----------

